# DirectX failure! - Civilization V



## kiwi-1990 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi there,

I've just installed Civilization V on my PC,
the game comes with the new DirectX 11.
When it installs the DirectX 11 I get this error:
'An internal system error occurred.
please refer to DXError.log and DirectX.log in your Windows folder to
determine your problem.'

This is the DXError.log:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
[07/25/10 01:24:25] module: dxupdate(Jun 20 2007), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 1269, function: CabCallback
Failed API: DeleteFile()
Error: (5) - Access is denied.

Unable to delete C:\Users\Quirijn\AppData\Local\Temp\DX735B.tmp\d3dx9_24.dll.
--------------------
[07/25/10 01:24:25] module: dxupdate(Jun 20 2007), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 5714, function: DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn
Failed API: SetupIterateCabinet()
Error: (1224) - The requested operation cannot be performed on a file with a user-mapped section open.

Unable to iterate through F:\COLO#GR#\DirectX9\Feb2005_d3dx9_24_x64.cab. The file may be damaged.
--------------------
[07/25/10 01:24:25] module: dsetup32(Jun 20 2007), file: dxupdate.cpp, line: 280, function: CSetup::InstallPlugIn
DirectXUpdateInstallPlugIn() failed.
--------------------
[07/25/10 01:24:25] module: dsetup32(Jun 20 2007), file: setup.cpp, line: 1701, function: CSetup::SetupForDirectX
InstallPlugIn() failed.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

The DirectX.log is very long, I don't know which information is relevant.
(I guess the error report should be enough?)

I've already opened DxDiag, it says I do have DirectX 11..
But when I try to start Civilization V I get this error:
'The program can't start because d3dx9_42.dll is missing from your
computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem.'
I tried both the options (DirectX9 play & DirectX11 play).

After that I also tried to reinstall DirectX11 from the microsoft site,
with the DX-websetup package, again, i get the same error at the install.

:sigh:Can anyone please help me with this... I really don't know what to do!!


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

Could you please post your system specs, at least the GPU? Go to Run and type _dxdiag_, go to the display tab and it will be at the top. 
I suspect that your GPU is not compatible with Direct X 11.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

you don't need to install Directx 11 as it is pre-installed in Windows 7
just make sure to update to the latest Directx 9.0C (it should be in the Game's DVD) and yes you need Directx 9.0C in Windows 7, and it won't interfere with DX 11


----------



## kiwi-1990 (Oct 7, 2010)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/9/2010, 10:17:33
Machine name: LAPTOP-QUIRIJN
Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100618-1621)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: TOSHIBA
System Model: Satellite A505
BIOS: InsydeH2O Version 1.80
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6500 @ 2.10GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.1GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4094MB RAM
Page File: 1760MB used, 6425MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode
------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)
---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9480)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9480&SUBSYS_FF151179&REV_00
Display Memory: 2809 MB
Dedicated Memory: 1018 MB
Shared Memory: 1790 MB
Current Mode: 1366 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: unknown
Monitor Id: SEC3041
Native Mode: 1366 x 768(p) (59.993Hz)
Output Type: Internal
Driver Name: atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.14.0010.0678 (English)
Driver Version: 8.632.1.2000
DDI Version: 10.1
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/18/2009 03:15:58, 4059648 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D7C0-11CF-6F70-1FDFA1C2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x9480
SubSys ID: 0xFF151179
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: oem1.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_M9x:8.632.1.2000ci\ven_1002&dev_9480
Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
DXVA-HD: Not Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
That would be very strange, because the Notebook is not even a year old?! The store told me it has a quite powerful GPU in it..
And btw, i also tried the DirectX9 gameplay (so directX11 hasn't anything to do with that??)


----------



## kiwi-1990 (Oct 7, 2010)

RockmasteR said:


> you don't need to install Directx 11 as it is pre-installed in Windows 7
> just make sure to update to the latest Directx 9.0C (it should be in the Game's DVD) and yes you need Directx 9.0C in Windows 7, and it won't interfere with DX 11


Okay, just installed the newest directxwebsetup from microsoft (the 9.0C),
Restarted the PC, and tried to play the game again..
Now I get this error instead of the other one:
'The procedure entry point 
[email protected]@@QAEHXZ could not be located 
in the dynamic link library CvGameCoreDLLFinal Release.dll.'

Any ideas on this one?
thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

See if updating your ATI video drivers helps -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4650[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Lucida Console][COLOR=red]8/18/2009[/COLOR] 03:15:58[/FONT]
```
ATI Driver downloads - [URL="http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/downloads.aspx"][url]http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/downloads.aspx[/URL][/URL]

Also, when starting the game, RIGHT-click on the exe file, select "Run as Administrator".

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

